# Best Flavor RTA Tanks



## ACP87 (5/7/18)

Hi guys

I would like your opinions on which would be a good RTA tank to get, I have 2 choices at the moment, the Kylin V2 or the Zues Dual RTA, both are highly rated, but I would appreciate suggestions from the Vape Veterans.

Cheers!
ACP


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like your opinions on which would be a good RTA tank to get, I have 2 choices at the moment, the Kylin V2 or the Zues Dual RTA, both are highly rated, but I would appreciate suggestions from the Vape Veterans.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @ACP87 
I don't have any experience with the Kylin or the Zeus but I do hear good things about them.

If you are into restricted lung lower power (around 20Watts) and looking for good flavour with fruity menthol vapes then the Skyline tops my list at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

Currently im using an OBS Engine V1 and flavor is great. Not sure how OBS Engine V2 compares but im sure it will be even better. Serpent Mini 25mm is excellent but obviously not as new technologies as the newer tanks but excellent single or dual coil tank. OBS is dual velocity style only but i have managed to do a single coil last night on mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

PS - @ACP87 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/7/18)

zeus Dual is better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/7/18)

You are looking for the best flavour but dual coil? 







Single coil bru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ACP87 (5/7/18)

thanks for the heads up  i'm new to RTAs, i dont actually have one yet, but would like to change over. I'm currently using the revenger x kit. Coils don't last, i've heard RTAs are the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> thanks for the heads up  i'm new to RTAs, i dont actually have one yet, but would like to change over. I'm currently using the revenger x kit. Coils don't last, i've heard RTAs are the way to go.



For starters I'd recommend an AMMIT 25. 

A single coil RTA that's flavourful and the easiest, most forgiving thing in the world to wick (with plenty YouTube tutorials). Even a monkey like me can wick it! They're a bit old now so might find them on special here and there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ACP87 (5/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> zeus Dual is better


haha no worries, thanks for the reply, i'm using the revenger x kit, but am tired of replacing coils every few days


----------



## ReaperRXi (5/7/18)

@ACP87 If you are looking to get a good flavour RTA I will have to agree with @ace_d_house_cat 
Either the Ammit 25 or the Kylin Mini. People say the Kylin is a pain to wick though I find it the same as the Ammit 25 as I have both of these.
I can sell you one 2nd hand so you can try and see if it reallt is something you would be keen in getting into before you spend bucks on buying a RTA new.
Good luck on the hunt to find the RTA that suits you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> haha no worries, thanks for the reply, i'm using the revenger x kit, but am tired of replacing coils every few days



Hi @ACP87 - if you go for a rebuildable and know how to build the right coil and wick it properly you will usually get better flavour and it works out a lot cheaper than buying the commercial coils. Does take a bit of trial and error sometime and you may get a bit frustrated at first - but when you get it right its blissful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ACP87 (5/7/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @ACP87
> I don't have any experience with the Kylin or the Zeus but I do hear good things about them.
> 
> If you are into restricted lung lower power (around 20Watts) and looking for good flavour with fruity menthol vapes then the Skyline tops my list at the moment.


HI Silver, thanks, this site is great and very informative, i'm glad i found it, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (5/7/18)

Only tried the Kylin mini (v2) and it was very flavourful. Very airy if that's your thing but sold mine due to that as my place in vaping is more restriction.
But flavour and cloud was amazing on the Kylin...only ever read good stuff abt the Zeus dual...maybe someone that tried both can help more


----------



## ReaperRXi (5/7/18)

Yep, the Kylin Mini has loads of airflow, I vape mine constantly at half open only. Really one of the best flavour RTAs I've had. 
I had the Zeus single and could not come close to the Kylin Mini or Ammit 25 for that matter as far a flavour goes, and I tried many different builds on it.
But that's just my experience with the Zeus single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/7/18)

Having had the AMMIT and KYLIN V2 at the same time, The flavour betwwen the two are so close but the AMMIT is a million times easier to wick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (5/7/18)

I haven't tried the Kylin V2, but the Kylin Mini is actually very easy to wick. I sent @Bulldog a step by step tutorial on how to wick it and after following it he was quite happy with the results.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/7/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> I haven't tried the Kylin V2, but the Kylin Mini is actually very easy to wick. I sent @Bulldog a step by step tutorial on how to wick it and after following it he was quite happy with the results.



please forward it on to me, I still struggle sometimes with mine.


----------



## Hakhan (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like your opinions on which would be a good RTA tank to get, I have 2 choices at the moment, the Kylin V2 or the Zues Dual RTA, both are highly rated, but I would appreciate suggestions from the Vape Veterans.
> 
> ...


well you dont find a Leeds supporter in a hurry. if you have never owned an RTA before as previously suggested go with a single coil. The ammit and SMM they are easy to build on and to get the wicking right. Kylin mini but can be a bit tricky...


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like your opinions on which would be a good RTA tank to get, I have 2 choices at the moment, the Kylin V2 or the Zues Dual RTA, both are highly rated, but I would appreciate suggestions from the Vape Veterans.
> 
> ...


Might be a bit late, But I would recommend that you look at the _*Augvape Intake RTA*_.

Its a Single coil and Top airflow, So no leaks. Its also very easy to build on and the flavor is really great for me. I have compared it side by side with the new Zeus Dual coil and its petty much on par (mayby even a touch better ) but the zeus has a hotter vape (obviously coz its dual coil)

I also own the Serpent SMM (Single Coil) and the Advken Manta (Dual Coil) and the intake beats them both by alot!!

Hope you find what works for you.


----------



## GMJR (5/7/18)

I have a ammit 25 single and Zues single coil. The flavor on both are pretty good but i like the zues more for the simple reason there is no leaks on it.
Also i use demon killer twisted clapton on 0.55 Ohm at 30 Wats and the flavor are pretty good.


----------



## vicTor (5/7/18)

Zeus single

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> I haven't tried the Kylin V2, but the Kylin Mini is actually very easy to wick. I sent @Bulldog a step by step tutorial on how to wick it and after following it he was quite happy with the results.


Very happy @ReaperRXi you should post it here, all the trouble you went to can be appreciated by more folk.
I would get the Kylin mini if you like lots of airflow and if you prefer a more restricted airflow the Intake is great as @Dietz mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (5/7/18)

Thanks @Bulldog I'll look into it. Just need to find the correct place to post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)

Comparison of airflow on Kylin against Intake fully open approx.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

@ACP87 there has been lots of good advice given to you above... most important thing is if you are after the flavour above all else then the RTA needs to be a single coil. The tanks mentioned above are all just fine... Zeus SINGLE, Ammit, Kyline V2, Intake... all good. But if you spend a little more and get a Dvarw DL you will need nothing else!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/7/18)

ACP87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like your opinions on which would be a good RTA tank to get, I have 2 choices at the moment, the Kylin V2 or the Zues Dual RTA, both are highly rated, but I would appreciate suggestions from the Vape Veterans.
> 
> ...


Hi friend,though I don't have these tanks I hear great things on the Zeus,I'm looking at this one and I think it will be my next RTA.However I possess over 30 tanks of all types and these are ones I go to again and again. 
Engine and Engine Nano,though I have some exotic more expensive ones these are 2 that I use everyday ,they hit all the notes,Flavor,easy build,low price
Almost all the Vapors Cloud tanks are great.The VCST is maybe the best flavor tank I own and I rate the VCMT a very close second .
The Mod Father is a large capacity tank that delivers tiny tank big flavor along with the Aromaizer plus,love them both.Luck with your choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/7/18)

I've tried the following:

Ammit 22mm single
Ammit 25mm single
Zeus single
Zeus dual
Ehpro bachelor x

Hands down the Ammit 25mm takes the win on flavour by galaxies. The zeus tanks are raved about but for me the only benefit is it is leak proof, other than that the flavour is muted, maybe half as good as the Ammit. (Hope I do not offend anyone).

I have heard only good things about the Kylin Mini, but have not tried it. A few google searches and many say it's neck on neck but the Ammit still comes out on top.

I must warn you, the Ammit does start leaking through the air flow control a day or two after a fresh rewick. All I then do is remove the build deck, blow as hard as I can through the airflow flow control holes a couple of times to get the juice out, then I am good to go for another day. Rather that and the best flavour, than leak proof and mediocre flavour.

Uncle Rob and many others recommend the Dwarv DL, so I gave in and ordered me one which is on the way. It comes at a price though cause it's high end. Ammit 25mm single is R450 and a Dwarv is R1,600. Hoping the Dwarv is the last RTA I will ever buy, cause I've wasted money on everything other than the Ammit 25mm.

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> I've tried the following:
> 
> Ammit 22mm single
> Ammit 25mm single
> ...


Best of all galaxies is the Dvarw - great flavour, no leaking, simplicity at its best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ACP87 there has been lots of good advice given to you above... most important thing is if you are after the flavour above all else then the RTA needs to be a single coil. The tanks mentioned above are all just fine... Zeus SINGLE, Ammit, Kyline V2, Intake... all good. But if you spend a little more and get a Dvarw DL you will need nothing else!
> View attachment 137795



This is next on my list!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ACP87 there has been lots of good advice given to you above... most important thing is if you are after the flavour above all else then the RTA needs to be a single coil. The tanks mentioned above are all just fine... Zeus SINGLE, Ammit, Kyline V2, Intake... all good. But if you spend a little more and get a Dvarw DL you will need nothing else!
> View attachment 137795


Agreed Rob. Best flavour you gonna get is from single coils. Personally I would Go with the Mage GTA by Coilmaster but wicking is an issue with thicker VG juices.
But those RTA's you mentioned. Definate winners in my book


----------

